# Emperor tetra problem?



## Simppen (Nov 13, 2013)

I bought six emperor tetra for ny 53 gallon tank yesterday, two large males, one small male and three
females. The small male does not seem to be doing very well, it has lost some of its color. The two large males have very powerful colours. Is it a hierarchy problem? He does get "bossed around" somewhat by the large males.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Emperors are mean buggers. They most likely are fussing over the females. You can add more plants for him or move him till he grows.


----------



## Simppen (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks.

I already have quite a lot of plants and driftwood so I might have to bring this poor fellow back to the shop. Would it be more appropriate to have more females than males? These are my first fish and I was thinking of adding some angelfish but I'm not so sure any more.. Maybe my tank turns into an underwater battlefield then?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

In my experience, the emperors will go for the long fins of the angels. I had to remove my pair because the tetras kept them in the corner. You could try though if you would like. Perhaps more angels than just two. The reason the emperors are fussy is they are trying to attract a mate or two. So perhaps a few more females would help.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

With the exception of fish who will change sex(female to male),having more females than males usaully works out better for both.The male has less competition(stress) and the males "attention" is divide among several females to give them a break.
The changing sex thing MOSTLY applies to saltwater fish where there is extensive documentation of harems of female anthias killing the male as one of the females desires to change to a male and be the "dominant" force in the group.Many of the others who change sex only do so on need to basis.
So returning the smallest male would probly be best and replacing him with a female would probly help considerably also.Some fish are so "driven" to spawn that over time they will not tolerate "competition".They so to speek "kill the competition".


----------



## Simppen (Nov 13, 2013)

Very strange.... Now they are swimming together like "the three musketeers" as if nothing had happened. All of them in full color... I' ve been reading quite a bit on angelfish and I'm getting more and more sceptical. I had an aquarium as a kid with two large angelfish and they were fighting like maniacs. I could even hear the water splashing at night. Had to remove the "bully" then..


----------

